# Gravel Driveway that is curved. Which Snowblower?



## Asker123 (Oct 16, 2021)

Hi Friends, 
Newbie from Canada. 
Have moved in a house that has almost 100 feet long gravel driveway. From the double Garage, it goes till 30 feet length as 2 cars width and then turns into a single car width for another 70 feet leading to a highway. Where the driveway meets the highway it is slightly uphill for about 15 feet length. Angle might be 20 degrres.
I am on a 5 Acre property so my initial thought was buying a Garden Tractor that can do snow blowing and also Lawn mowing but price for John Deere X738 with 54 inch mower deck and 54 inch snow blower is pretty steep . It is 24000 CAD + 12% Taxes. 
The previous owners had a craftsman 30" snow walk behind snow blower and for heavy snow they took help from neighbours who have some full size tractor etc. The neighbours are pretty good ( and they have offered help as well) so I was thinking why can't I follow same idea.
My choices are Ariens Delux 24" , 28" or 30". 24" and 28" have same engine size but 30" is bigger engine and 30" also comes with heated grips. 
24" is 1740 CAD 28" is 1880 CAD and 30" is 2280 CAD
My concern is manoeuvrability. Never used a snowblower in life before. I am not very week but not super active either. Is a walkbehind be extremely tiring considering I have curvy gravel driveway and bit of slope at the end?
The snowblowers in store seemed very difficult to move. Of course a running snowblower might be different scenario but wanted to check with you guys. As the drive way curves, will turing the snowblower going to be very tough? what about going that uphill? Also as many say that for gravel , you need to keep the bucket little above the ground, do I need to manually push on the snowblower to keep it off ground?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

You can set the skids so your bucket is up off the gravel, not injesting the gravel.

I have a double driveway, around 65ft long, and use either 24 or 26 inch .... Handles everything just fine.

Having a unit with zero turn, slip differential, etc. does make turning easier ....


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome to the forums Asker123, glad to have you here.


----------



## phendric (Oct 5, 2021)

Welcome!



Asker123 said:


> Is a walkbehind be extremely tiring considering I have curvy gravel driveway and bit of slope at the end?


Not trying to be difficult, but I'm not sure anyone can answer that for you. Your own experience will likely be the best way to answer that question.

FWIW, I've not experienced many snowy winters before. When I moved to New England, I was fortunate to have a family moving out of the state sell me their fairly new, functional snow blower at a very low price. I used that for a couple of winters while I gained experience, and until I had a better idea what handling a snow blower was like. You might try a used blower until you have more experience with them.



Asker123 said:


> The snowblowers in store seemed very difficult to move.


I thought the exact same thing the first time I tried to move a snow blower - "Wow, this thing is _heavy_ and very resistant to movement!" It's since become almost second nature to manhandle these things. 😂



Asker123 said:


> Of course a running snowblower might be different scenario


Yes, it is. Most snow blowers these days have a transmission and powered wheels, so they help a lot. Many of them also have auto-turn, which further helps. So moving a blower unpowered vs powered are two rather different experiences.



Asker123 said:


> My choices are Ariens Delux 24" , 28" or 30". 24" and 28" have same engine size but 30" is bigger engine


Whatever you end up choosing, make sure it'll fit in your garage, or wherever you're going to store it. Just because the previous owners could fit it doesn't mean you'll be able to.


----------



## Asker123 (Oct 16, 2021)

Thanks everyone for welcome and response
@ phendric ( or anyone else please feel free to comment or advise)- Storage is no concern at all. I have a double full size garage and only one car so second car spot is free. On top of that for off season storage I have a shed bigger than my house so no concerns there as well.

Thanks for pointing out that handling a running snowblower will be not same as trying to move a stopped one. Considering that does 30" or 24" ? does that make a big difference? 28" is in between but it has same size engine as 24". If I buy 30", I am getting bigger engine and heated grips for bit more money.
If handling a 30" is going to be same as handling a 24" then why not go big...Do the bigger size snow blowers handle small snow any less effective?


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Welcome to the forum.

Where in Canada do you live? How much snow do you get annually, do you get a lot of wet heavy snow?

I have a 250' curved U shaped gravel driveway with 2 parking pads and we get about 130' snow annually. 

I have a Deluxe 28 SHO which handles my snow conditions easily, the auto turn steering works very well and maneuvering the machine is very easy. I also snow blow a gated dog run and store the machine during the summer in a shed with a man door, which the 28" machine will fit through.

Your annual snow fall and type of snow will be a factor in which machine will do the best job for you.


----------



## Asker123 (Oct 16, 2021)

Hi , I am in Manitoba Not much wet snow actually. annual average snow fall ranges from 45 to 55 inches.
I am inclined towards 30" as it comes with heated grips . I checked on Amazon the heated grips delivered in Canada itself is $175 so with the bigger engine and heat grips, 30" makes sense. for the extra money. Not sure if manoeuvrability of 30" is different than lets say 24"


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I would suggest visiting and buying from your local Ariens dealer and checking out the machines, see what is their best seller and what size, model they recommend for your situation.

Based on your snow conditions being mostly dry, a Deluxe 24, 28 or 30 should be adequate. I would probably go with the Deluxe 28 SHO (only sold through dealers and one of the best value for your $ IMHO) or the Deluxe 30. If you are looking to spend less, then the 24" will do the job, just have to make another pass or 2.

You could also check out a Toro dealer if you are undecided on Ariens. 

I would make a decision soon, as it appears there could be reduced inventory of all makes of snow blowers this season.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Asker123 said:


> Hi , I am in Manitoba Not much wet snow actually. annual average snow fall ranges from 45 to 55 inches.
> I am inclined towards 30" as it comes with heated grips . I checked on Amazon the heated grips delivered in Canada itself is $175 so with the bigger engine and heat grips, 30" makes sense. for the extra money. Not sure if manoeuvrability of 30" is different than lets say 24"


Welcome to the group. What part of Manitoba do you live in? As someone who grew up in SE Saskatchewan the amount of snow is secondary to how hard the snow drifts are. Personally I would choose horsepower first, width second as your toughest conditions will be taking small swaths at a time just trying to throw hard snow drifts as far as possible. As for heated grips you'll be generating enough heat to keep you warm just maneuvering the machine around. You'll only need heated grips when conditions are very cold, the snow is scant, and the machine can just crawl along without much guidance from yourself. Cabs are also available to keep wind and snow off your face which I think are more helpful than heated grips. 

For the prairies I hear the 'experts' are predicting a cold, snowy, polar vortex winter. Bring it on. 😠


----------



## Asker123 (Oct 16, 2021)

Hi Ziggy , thats correct. Low inventory. I looked at Toro. How much I like the joystick, I think it will fail sooner than the Ariens crank system. Ariens crank system is bit cumbersome but rugged looking.
I can not find SHO here.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I agree, the ice auger style crank is simple and rugged and works fine. That is one of the reasons I chose the 28 SHO.

Bullfrog makes a very valid point as far as snow drifts, which I think are a bigger issue on the prairies than they are here in Ontario. Did you ask your dealer if they can get a 28 SHO model by winter?

The Platinum 24 SHO is also a beast of a snow blower with fantastic HP to width ratio.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Welcome. I grew up on the prairie east of Calgary and remember the drifts i had to shovel as a kid and teenager.

Given you are on an acreage you will likely end up clearing more than just your drive, so I would recommend 28 wide as a minimum, but a 24” with some horsepower will do the job too (as mentioned).

The 28 SHO will be handle everything for you and it is not a problem to maneuver at all imo. I was a bit surprised on the maneuverability of the 30” wide Ariens when I checked one out last year.

i also have a u shaped drive that is mostly sloped, consisting of uneven asphalt that is breaking down badly, and a sloped gravel alley way thay I move snow on when we get bigger dumps. I have the 28 SHO and a 28” tracked Honda. Love the Ariens but I definitely recommend a tracked machine for sloped drives that are gravel and for off pavement use in general. I like having the option of an auger adjustment for multiple heights, and the tracks offer far more traction than wheels.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Welcome Asker123, I grew up in Edmonton remember drifts here in BC no drifts but wet show. 18 years with a 24 in blower now a 28 in and I like the 24 better but I wanted big power which I love I went from 8 hp to 11hp there is a huge difference just wish it was on a 24 in bucket.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Darkwoods said:


> Welcome. I grew up on the prairie east of Calgary and remember the drifts i had to shovel as a kid and teenager.
> 
> Given you are on an acreage you will likely end up clearing more than just your drive, so I would recommend 28 wide as a minimum, but a 24” with some horsepower will do the job too (as mentioned).
> 
> ...


I agree, 28" minimum is preferred for larger driveways and areas.

I have no issues with wheeled machines on fairly flat gravel driveways or grassy areas as long as the skids are set up for it.

I would also choose the Honda 928 if price is not an issue, especially if you are going from pavement/concrete to grassy areas.

For most residential areas with smaller 4-8 car driveways I think a 24" machine with 8 or more HP is the perfect size.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Ziggy65 said:


> I agree, 28" minimum is preferred for larger driveways and areas.
> 
> I have no issues with wheeled machines on gravel driveways or grassy areas as long as the skids are set up for it.
> 
> ...


I can get the job done with the Ariens SHO but there is quite a difference in traction on the uphill and downhill with the tracks. Big difference in price though and sometimes I’m thinking I should sell the Honda and pocket the difference. Then I use it So versatile.


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

The 30" will be less manuverable and is larger than required. A 28" seems ideal. With your gravel, a tracked machine with adjustable height control would be ideal. Check Kijiji for a used Yamaha or Honda. If you can afford one of these new, act fast as inventory is extremely limited.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Ziggy65 said:


> For most residential areas with smaller 4-8 car driveways I think a 24" machine with 8 or more HP is the perfect size.


For 30 years with my HS80K1TAS (8/24) I would have agreed with you. The last 4 winters with the HSS1332AATD have made me a believer in larger machines, though.


----------



## Asker123 (Oct 16, 2021)

Just ordered the last Deluxe 30 from lowes in my area. Fingers crossed that it works out well for me. It has heated handle grips included and bigger engine than Deluxe 28. Difference between 28 and 30 was not much either so I said why not go for bit bigger. I measured my double garage. Even with two cars parked, I will be able to park the Deluxe 30 on the side so I can take out the blower first when snows.. 
Now off to Snowblower Skids For Sidewalks and Gravel Drives to buy some armorskids for this. It has ASE series and Pro series. Is the difference just the quality of material or anything else. Which one to go for? Also can any one suggest whether I will need spacers or not?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Asker123 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Newbie from Canada.
> Have moved in a house that has almost 100 feet long gravel driveway. From the double garage, it goes till 30 feet length as 2 cars width and then turns into a single car width for another 70 feet leading to a highway. Where the driveway meets the highway it is slightly uphill for about 15 feet length. Angle might be 20 degrees.
> I am on a 5 Acre property so my initial thought was buying a Garden Tractor that can do snow blowing and also Lawn mowing but price for John Deere X738 with 54 inch mower deck and 54 inch snow blower is pretty steep . It is 24000 CAD + 12% Taxes.
> ...




==========================================================================================


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Asker123 said:


> Just ordered the last Deluxe 30 from lowes in my area. Fingers crossed that it works out well for me. It has heated handle grips included and bigger engine than Deluxe 28. Difference between 28 and 30 was not much either so I said why not go for bit bigger. I measured my double garage. Even with two cars parked, I will be able to park the Deluxe 30 on the side so I can take out the blower first when snows..
> Now off to Snowblower Skids For Sidewalks and Gravel Drives to buy some armorskids for this. It has ASE series and Pro series. Is the difference just the quality of material or anything else. Which one to go for? Also can any one suggest whether I will need spacers or not?


===========================================================================================

The snow blower skids page will tell you if your model needs spacers.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

My drive, and the others that I do are all paved .... If I was doing to do a gravel drive, I would probably go with the longest / widest skid I could put on, as the more surface area, the better chance of floating on top of the gravel , instead of sinking in and ingesting gravel along with the snow.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Asker123 said:


> Just ordered the last Deluxe 30 from lowes in my area. Fingers crossed that it works out well for me. It has heated handle grips included and bigger engine than Deluxe 28. Difference between 28 and 30 was not much either so I said why not go for bit bigger. I measured my double garage. Even with two cars parked, I will be able to park the Deluxe 30 on the side so I can take out the blower first when snows..
> Now off to Snowblower Skids For Sidewalks and Gravel Drives to buy some armorskids for this. It has ASE series and Pro series. Is the difference just the quality of material or anything else. Which one to go for? Also can any one suggest whether I will need spacers or not?


I hope the deluxe 30 works out well for you, and the armor skids will help on the gravel. You may want to invest in some chains for the tires because of the slope but that might not be necessary. If you are getting mostly dry snow, you won’t be dealing with as much ice and slippery hard pack. In southern BC, we get wet snow for a good chunk of the winter, and it can get slippery and icy, so more of a need for chains or a tracked machine on slopes here.

I think you will find once you get going, the 30” wide won’t be too hard to maneuver and auto turn helps with this. Get back to the forum with your thoughts once it starts snowing and you get used to the machine.


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

This looks like good used blower. Not sure how far you are from The Peg. Just posted on Kijiji - Honda HS928:









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Asker123 (Oct 16, 2021)

Caper63 said:


> This looks like good used blower. Not sure how far you are from The Peg. Just posted on Kijiji - Honda HS928:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Although I have already ordered my Ariens Delux 30, I sent a message to the seller and following is what s/he says
"I bought it 1993...used it about 12 times until 1996...had it stored in my garage after moving to a residence with much less snow to shovel...did use it once in 2003...that was it...has been in storage since....starts fine...looks good...works good...a powerful machine "
Do you think it is good idea to venture into this territory? 28 years old machine, last used 18 years ago.... I have no skills to check condition or get anyone else to do an inspection....
Also My Ariens Delux 30 delivery is tomorrow. If I need to act on this Honda , I need to cancel my delivery of Ariens. I hope they will agree. Any thoughts?
As I said, my driveway is Gravel two garage wide till about 40 feet and then another 60 feet single Car wide curvy leading to Highway and for last 15 feet where it meets the highway, there is slope. Another point this single car curvy driveway has developed a bump over the years in the middle because where the tire goes that part is slightly lower...
Do I really need this tracked Honda machine or Ariens Deluxe 30 will be just fine. I am planning to buy Armoredskids for that...


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

I am a Honda fan. Assuming the Honda is in good condition, it is a good buy. It will last another 20 years if properly maintained. If not happy after your first year, you should be able to sell it for what you paid. That is not true of a new machine from a big box.

It is all about the condition of the machine. Does the machine have an hour meter? If so you can validate the back story against the hours. 

Here is a great video on inspecting a used blower:






You don't really need the Honda. I think it is the better value if it is decent condition. Look at the augers and the bottom of the auger box sides. Are these worn or bent? How much rust on the unit? Does it start right up on 1 or 2 pulls? Does the transmission move the machine forward and back? Any fluids leaking? Budget for a good initial service .

@orangputeh is the troll expert here on these older Hondas.
@tabora as well


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

If the owner is being honest about use, the 828 will last for a very long time to come. It looks to be in very good shape. A machine that just sits year after year still needs some maintenance though. I have one of similar vintage that was used much more than this one, the engine still starts first pull, and the hydro seems fine. You can also offer a lower price. If the owner accepts 2-300 lower, then you have that much more budget for repairs and maintenance. If this is the case and the machine checks out, It would be a good buy. Why not have two and see what you like or have a back up? Mayne not realistic for you but The Honda will sell if you end up not wanting it and you will easily get your money back. In Canada, you can part out a 828 or 928 with a blown tranny or engine and make over a grand. Someone would even likely drive hundreds of kilometers to pick it up. Running or not. I drove all over BC last winter to check out and buy blowers haha.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Take delivery of the Ariens and let the other machine go.

Your machine is in transit in the trailer on the road and they may balk at your cancellation.

If you buy the old machine and it gives your trouble you will be circling the drain as a snow blower will be harder to find. 

You are going to need V bar snow chains for your snow blower as a traction aid due to your driveway conditions. 

You need to order and pay for the armor skids quickly as well to avoid any shipping delays. 

Use the Ariens this coming winter and then decide if you want a larger machine. 

You could buy the snow chains from a local Ariens dealer or purchase them from several resellers of tire chains. It may be faster for you to purchase them from a tire chain reseller on the west coast.


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

You now have a few perspectives. I don't think you will go wrong either way. We want pics and feedback of your machine after its maiden voyage of at least 15 cm snow.


----------



## Asker123 (Oct 16, 2021)

Lol the Honda one is sold already so I am going to take delivery of my Ariens Deluxe 30 next Tuesday. ( No regrets.. I am new to this and without doing at least a visual inspection , no way can I just make a deal for $1650 right over phone. May be someone knowledgeable in these machines reached earlier than me and made a deal) 
I have option of getting it assembled by Lowes or take it in the Box. When I went seeing the demo model, the rep told that just that the handles are folded and the chute is not attached and assembly is not difficult. Based on this I have agreed to take the unit in the Box and do assembly myself. You guys see any issues there?
Someone suggested to look for thread for skid shoes. I searched but could not find it? I want to know if I can just order the ASE0310-B from Snowblower Skids For Sidewalks and Gravel Drives for my Ariens Deluxe 30 model number 921047 or I really need to measure the distance between holes as their website suggest. It should be pretty standard . right? 
For the Chain any idea where can I buy those?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Asker123 said:


> Based on this I have agreed to take the unit in the Box and do assembly myself. You guys see any issues there?


That's what I would do.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> That's what I would do.


see post #25?

troll Honda expert.

if i'm a troll then gonna start charging for answers.....


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> if i'm a troll then gonna start charging for answers.....



I thought you were charging: a case of Corona


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Asker123 said:


> Lol the Honda one is sold already so I am going to take delivery of my Ariens Deluxe 30 next Tuesday. ( No regrets.. I am new to this and without doing at least a visual inspection , no way can I just make a deal for $1650 right over phone. May be someone knowledgeable in these machines reached earlier than me and made a deal)
> I have option of getting it assembled by Lowes or take it in the Box. When I went seeing the demo model, the rep told that just that the handles are folded and the chute is not attached and assembly is not difficult. Based on this I have agreed to take the unit in the Box and do assembly myself. You guys see any issues there?
> Someone suggested to look for thread for skid shoes. I searched but could not find it? I want to know if I can just order the ASE0310-B from Snowblower Skids For Sidewalks and Gravel Drives for my Ariens Deluxe 30 model number 921047 or I really need to measure the distance between holes as their website suggest. It should be pretty standard . right?
> For the Chain any idea where can I buy those?


==========================================================================================

wwwtirechainsus.com for snow hog tire chains

The tire chains you need according to tirechainsrus are #GT7129SH-ICR twist two link ladder chains.

1-866-528-3689 Eastern Standard Time


$61.21USD plus tax and shipping 


The snow blower skids below are for your snow blower according to the snow blower skids folks


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

The Ariens will come with X Trac tires, which provide very good traction. Their aggressive tread design does not work well with chains.

I would try the machine this winter before purchasing chains, I think it will work just fine without them.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I agree, I dont see any need for putting chains on an XTrac Snow tire. .... years ago I ran the Snow Hog Snow tires, and they did not need any chains either. I used to clear drives for profit, never had any issues whatsoever.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I guess we three are at polar opposites then.

The problem he has inherited from the previous home owner is the driveway is poor and not much of a driveway because it has a hump in the center which tells me there is simple sod and surface gravel in its construction.
investing in the armor skids and leaving them in the fully lowered position to leave snow pack will also reduce any chance of the cross auger housing digging into the ground eating sod due to its natural tendency to sink in gravel and sod. 

If it was true "gravel stone" driveway built with crushed bank run gravel or quarry gravel stone it would have been dug out with a small dozer and a wide shallow trench 2 feet deep would have been left to be filled with stone. 

I suggested he invest in the chains as a traction aid as he is a new user and adding chains will be a simple way to aid in snow clearing and dealing with the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER.

The last thing I want to see with his new snow blower is a repeat of the Shakespearean farce created by the unemployed ******* hillbilly and his use and misuse of the Ariens snow blowers he had. 

Adding the snow chains to the tires and employing the snow blower skids will allow him to clear the snow pack with less work as the snow blower skids will be fully lowered and dig into the snow pack without slipping using the lower forward speed while climbing and clearing the slope of the driveway to the road. 

The other issue is snow melt and icing of the top layer of the snow pack during the overnight hours as a layer of ice created by the melting of the top layer of the snowpack will cause slippage issues. 

I have been there done and that with the front mounted snow blower I had on the 2011 JD LA115 I own as it was nothing but an anchor until I loaded the rear tires with windshield washer fluid for liquid ballast. 

The lop sided mounting of this snow blower was always an issue because the weight of the impeller housing was located on the left side of the snow blowers cross auger housing and as a result it always sagged to the left and dug into the sod on the second driveway and broken parts of the old asphalt driveway that was laid on old concrete. 

The 2 link snow chains are simple insurance for him due to his driveways construction and the total cost of the chains spread over ten years will be pennies per day. 

My thoughts on a nice looking day.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

I have an Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO and the machine definitely slips on the steeper part of the driveway on hard pack, and on ice it’s treacherous. Chains help but it is true the deep lugs make it harder to get chains placed. You need to strategically get the chains over some of the lugs to make it worthwhile.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

There are chains made by grizzler that work very well on xtrac tires. The are like a net, and do not fall inside the lugs.


----------



## Asker123 (Oct 16, 2021)

leonz said:


> =====================================================================================
> 
> 
> The snow blower skids below are for your snow blower according to the snow blower skids folks


Hi Thanks for recommendation. As some other folks mentioned, chains might not be required or might not even be suitable for this kind of tires, I will hold on the chains for some time.
Regarding the skid shoes, your attachment just shows a picture. I checked on snow blower skids website, they all look same. I was trying to ask whether I can just go by their recommended part number or I really need to measure the distance between holes and then order. I also need to know whether spacers will be required. May be I will email them.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Knowing the center line spacing for the skids is a must .... many manufacturers have different spacings.


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

I have a much longer gravel driveway than you do, perhaps 400-500 feet. It has a hill and a curve, plus there's a four-car parking area at one end. I've been blowing this area for years so I speak from experience. I also have a full sized Case 580SK backhoe-loader that I use for the gravel road system past my driveway (perhaps a mile of road plus secondaries and other driveways along the way) so I'm familiar with the tradeoffs of using both hand operated and heavy equipment moving snow. Here are my comments.

For several years I used my existing 30 inch wide snowblower to do our driveway and parking area. It's not practical to use the big machine in this area because there are too many obstacles (think carport, house, etc.) so I do it by hand while the big machine's Cummins diesel is warming up. That 20+ year old snowblower was getting a bit tired so a couple of years ago I brought a brand new Ariens Pro32. I went up two inches in width and several horsepower (and sold that 20YO machine for ~75% of what I paid for it, too!).

Unless you have unusually steep grades, you should have no problem blowing a gravel driveway with a self-propelled walkbehind snowblower. If they are in proper operating condition, they have plenty of power to blow the snow and propel themselves up any reasonable grade. I bought chains for my new Ariens and they are still new in box, dry and perfect, having never been installed - I've never felt the need. Those knobby tires grip great on gravel.

You will want long and wide skids for a gravel surface. I use ArmorSkids but there are other brands too. Trust me, you want these because factory skids have too little surface area and will permit your blower to dig down into the gravel. Set the wide skids so that the bottom edge of the auger box is ~0.75 high off the surface (I do this on concrete) while early in the season while the rocks are still loose. This will leave a thin layer of snow, which you WANT because those first few layers will get compacted and lock the rocks into place. Once you have a good base in place, you can lower the bottom edge to 0.25-0.50 inches so that you leave very little snow behind on subsequent storms.

The first few storms will be the most difficult because the skids will catch on larger rocks. This will throw the machine left and right a little bit; if you don't understand what's happening you might think your machine is broken or that you don't know how to operate it. Stick with it and understand you're doing fine. You'll also pick up a few rocks no matter how careful you are, and you WILL pop a few shear bolts in the auger. Buy a generous supply (at least a dozen) and have them on hand with the appropriate wrenches so you can swap them out quickly and keep going. Once your base is established you'll stop breaking shear bolts for the season.

Bottom line: A snowblower handles a gravel driveway just fine. But you must understand the importance of allowing that base layer to compact into place, and you must have your machine set high at first and then lower it after a few storms to 1) let that layer build, and 2) then stop leaving behind too thick a layer of snow.

Have fun and report back!


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Good advice.

I have 250' gravel driveway with 2 parking pads and set scraper bar up 3/4" at beginning of season until I have a base layer then lower the scraper for the rest of winter. Have never broken a shear bolt yet, but have plenty of spares.

I have a Deluxe 28 SHO with X tracs and two 10,000 series machines with turf tires and chains, no issues what so ever with traction


----------



## Derekv700 (Aug 22, 2021)

I am also new to Manitoba my driveway is 25 by 65 long and found a very lightly used platinum 30. Probably larger than what I really need but will make short work of it. I got it for a little less than a deluxe 24 cost new so was happy with the deal. Waiting for the snow to come now.


----------



## Asker123 (Oct 16, 2021)

Hi all. 
As I took the delivery of the my Ariens Deluxe 30 in the box, I assembled my unit today and checked and found that there is no engine Oil in there. I called lowes and they said they do not fill oil due to fire hazard. Is this normal?
Need to read the user manual but anyone readily know which oil to put and how much?

Also for the stock skid shoes placement, the assembly video on youtube from Ariens says to put a 1/8 inch thick spacer below the housing and then tighten the skid shoe bolts. First of all where do I find a 1/8 inch spacer and video is not clear where exactly I put the spacer. Is it below the Skid plate or below the rotating blade? Remember I am setting up for gravel.
Any suggestion?

Unfortunately, I haven't been able to get the Armor skids here in Canada. I had some questions which I sent through their website but no one replied. I am not sure if they ship to Canada. Anyone in Canada could get the Armor skids from Snowblower Skids For Sidewalks and Gravel Drives ?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Asker123 said:


> found that there is no engine Oil in there. I called lowes and they said they do not fill oil due to fire hazard. Is this normal?


Yes.


Asker123 said:


> Need to read the user manual but anyone readily know which oil to put and how much?


What it says in the engine manual. 5W-30 dino. Synthetic after break-in. Fill to the lip of the oil fill port.











Asker123 said:


> First of all where do I find a 1/8 inch spacer and video is not clear where exactly I put the spacer. Is it below the Skid plate


A meter stick. Under the scraper blade.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Asker123 said:


> where do I find a 1/8 inch spacer


Paint sticks work well. It all depends on your driveway and how close you want the scraper bar to be to it, for instance on a gravel drive most set at 3/4". 

As Tabora stated, for oil, the owners manual will tell you. Myself I'd run 5w-30 synthetic, but thats just me.


----------



## Derekv700 (Aug 22, 2021)

I have a gravel driveway and I am set at about half and inch use some wood scraps or as mentioned paint sticks.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I would set your scraper at 3/4" (using 3 or 4 pieces of paint stir sticks on each side of the scraper bar on a level surface).

After several good snow falls you will have a base layer of snow built up and you can lower the scraper to 1/4" or so. If you get a lot of melting cycles during the winter which melts the snow to bare gravel, I would leave it at 3/4" for the season.

Also make sure the tire pressure is exactly equal for both tires, 12-15lb range, I set mine at 12lb.

Read your owners manual thoroughly and follow the set up procedures and maintenance guidelines.

This service manual will also come in handy.


----------



## Foxalive (Sep 8, 2021)

Contact a company specializing in such jobs. You can also install a gate in the front of your parking lot to make the place more private and secure it from thieves. Many companies on the internet can help you with this task. When I installed a new gate in front of my house,They did a great job at a reasonable price. Get in touch with them for more.


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

Foxalive said:


> Contact a company specializing in such jobs. You can also install a gate in the front of your parking lot to make the place more private and secure it from thieves. Many companies on the internet can help you with this task. When I installed a new gate in front of my house, . They did a great job at a reasonable price. Get in touch with them for more.


Useless post, even more so as a first post


----------

